# Titan XT250



## Fresh_Start (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anyone own this specific model of airless sprayer and is it a suitable investment for spraying larger areas such as garage doors? I've used my HVLP sprayer with good results however dragging the compressor around sucks.

http://www.titan-xt.com/portal/titan-xt_250_titan,96728,95754.html

Cheers - Mike


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

The Titan XT line is mostly for residential application but here is some good information. I am an authorized service center for Wagner which makes the XT line. The packing kits for these units are $68 to $73 and are rated for 50 to 60 gallons of paint only. If you are going to be spraying paint on a regular basis I would recommend a Titan Advantage 400. It is as good as a Titan 440 impact or a Graco 390. the packing kit is $52.00 and rated for 800 to 100 gallons, plus there is no electronics the pressure control is mechanical
good luck


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree the Titan 440 or the Graco 390 would suit your needs and are a great entry level professional unit. Take good care of it and it will spray 1000's of garage doors.


----------

